# US and Canada out in the cold



## Colin1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I bet you guys are crushed 

Leaders form Americas bloc that excludes U.S. - CNN.com


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm disappointed...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2010)

We already have that - its called the ACLU.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> We already have that - its called the ACLU.





On a serious note. Who cares if they excluded us?


----------



## Glider (Feb 24, 2010)

I am willing to bet that the US and Canadian politico's would be glad to be out of it. Can anyone see these countries agreeing on anything!!.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 24, 2010)

Can we make it perminent?


----------



## DBII (Feb 24, 2010)

The group will aline itself with China and then China would get all of the undocumented workers 

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 24, 2010)

It would have been tough knowing which delegate we should send to match the importance ... perhaps a county clerk from Detroit?

..But seriously, its sad thinking that its doubtful any of us will live to see more goodwill in the Americas.. I wish we had better relations with our friends south of the border


----------



## DBII (Feb 24, 2010)

Should we send them a thank you letter?

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2010)

We should send them Congress, and tell them to keep em.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2010)

With a Chavez being such a well respected, easy to get along with guy, what could go wrong?


----------

